# Battery Charger



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I need to get a new charger that can do 6v batteries. Mine died the other day and our ford 8n has a tenancy to drain a battery out. Whats a good brand thats relatively cheap. Had a trickle charger on the ford but it would only work if the battery cables were disconnected. So just need something that will charge up my 6V.

Thanks


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Schumacher has a trickle charger that does 12v and 6v. I've had mine at least 10 years, stiil works but dont use it everyday.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

This one ? https://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-SC-600A-CA-SpeedCharge-Frequency-Battery/dp/B000H94F6E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1523918108&sr=8-1&keywords=sc-600a


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mine looks ancient compared to that one,ugh boy....

I don't know about that one, i like Schumacher, but might spend more on one that's non-urbanized if that makes cent$.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

https://www.amazon.ca/Schumacher-SE-125A-Automatic-Battery-Charger/dp/B00030BFN8/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've had bd luck with any of the new cheap automatic battery chargers Schumacher included....seems you have to spend some money nowadays despite the flood of cheap ones. The most recent one, has no output until you hook it up to the battery and it detects voltage, so if the battery has little voltage, it doesn't want to come on.....and when it does it seems to not charge all the way. I consider a POS, think it was about $50 from autozone/advance etc.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I was afraid of that but didnt want to spend a fortune on one, at least not now


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought a older craftsman, Schumacher I think, that works great at a yard sale for $20.....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I've had bd luck with any of the new cheap automatic battery chargers Schumacher included....seems you have to spend some money nowadays despite the flood of cheap ones. The most recent one, has no output until you hook it up to the battery and it detects voltage, so if the battery has little voltage, it doesn't want to come on.....and when it does it seems to not charge all the way. I consider a POS, think it was about $50 from autozone/advance etc.


the one above has a manual setting. I don't like the auto feature on small chargers either.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I agree with Dawg. I bought an old-skewl Schumacher from Rural King for @$50. They are easy to tell apart as they weigh 3x what the electronic ones weigh. Also, the new style will not "top off" a battery if it has been run down. Sometimes a battery that has been drawn down to dead needs to be charged at low rate for 24-48 hours at low rate to recondition it; the new chargers will stop when they sense enough surface charge on the plates. The new ones can get you out of a bind, but short of that, they are a waste of money IMHO.

Mark


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies maybe ill see what i can find at garage sales as they should be starting soon. I have one from harbor freight that will do 6v and that may get me by untill i find a decent one. Probably take 4 days for it to charge it if it will even read the battery


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FYI, most but not all of the older chargers will do 6v/12v of course there will be a switch if they do.....if it doesn't have a switch, it may be too new and smart for its own good


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I think I jinxed myself. Had to replace my big charger. Went to the Man's Mall (Fleet Farm) and spied one with a 300 amp boost. Oh my....explain to me why it was cheaper by 50 frogskins compared to the 250 amp boost.
Well I left with the 300 amp one, I guess cuz it was cheaper.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

well since i converted the last tractor on the farm to 12v i got his charger at my local advance auto for a good deal 32$ http://www.batterychargers.com/ssc-1500a/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

fball1208 said:


> well since i converted the last tractor on the farm to 12v i got his charger at my local advance auto for a good deal 32$ http://www.batterychargers.com/ssc-1500a/


Well, it certainly looks impressive for $32 but don't lose that receipt, you're probably gonna need it.....good luck


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have to agree, the new smart chargers in a word are crap.

Not even sure what brand it is anymore, but have an older one on wheels, had to replace the cooling fan in it awhile back but other than that still going strong.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The little Noco smart chargers are great, the little 25$ trickle one has resurrected a couple of dead batteries from my pile. Bought a bigger one they make as well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> The little Noco smart chargers are great, the little 25$ trickle one has resurrected a couple of dead batteries from my pile. Bought a bigger one they make as well.


Ya, I remember you posted a link once to those and I checked them out....they looked nice, just never seen one in person.
One the subject of battery chargers, I bought a new one for my shop the other day, the NAPA has been a good 'un but started having some issues with the cables so I repaired them but whilst doing so I got on eBay  Picked up a really nice Christie 6/12/24 volt for $225 with free shipping, brand new just didn't have the wheel kit......tractor supply did  for $23 for a piece of all-thread and two wheels with nylon lock nuts. Also didn't have the handle, a piece of 1" conduit bent and welded bolted right on it....had that in-stock  it's a very nice charger....have no idea how much they are retail but I can assure you it's pricey, it weighs about 60-80# and has some really heavy duty cabling and clamps.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Have to agree, the new smart chargers in a word are crap.
> Not even sure what brand it is anymore, but have an older one on wheels, had to replace the cooling fan in it awhile back but other than that still going strong.


I have a John Deere 250 amp older one with handle and wheels, too. Heavy. Lots of nice features. Gets big diesels with dual batteries started up quick. 
$50 used on CL from an old retired farmer in South Jersey. 
Replaced timer.


----------

